# ESH Poseidon killer design bass!



## flo (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't know if this bass has been posted before, check this out!

It's the Poseidon model from the german brand esh, and features magnetic and piezo pickups. It has recieved best reviews for sound and craftmanship, only the upper horn was not too comfortable. Price is about 4000.


PICS:







































Link:
ESH Basses

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jan 9, 2010)

Look quite cool, but I'd be too scared that the top horn might break off! 

Also, what's up with the saddles? Aren't they aligned the wrong way for correct intonation? 

Infact, inspecting them closely, are the pickups angled slightly?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2010)

I had no idea Esh was making instruments again, weren't they shut down for awhile?


----------



## Ishan (Jan 9, 2010)

It looks like they wanted to copy Ritter and failed miserably at it... And yea, what's up with the reverse saddles alignment? Intonation nightmare


----------



## Arminius (Jan 9, 2010)

what kind of wood is that white one? I dig.


----------



## flo (Jan 9, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> what kind of wood is that white one? I dig.



I'm shure it's ash.



Ishan said:


> And yea, what's up with the reverse saddles alignment? Intonation nightmare



These are single string bridges, yes I was wondering at first, but they are built in the "wrong" direction to follow the body curve. These bridges allow really a few centimeters of adjustment, you can almost put them however you like 
Edit: but NONE of these basses looks as it's been set up/intonated (yet).



Ramsay777 said:


> Infact, inspecting them closely, are the pickups angled slightly?



mmm, looks like, I agree. 
If this is correct, it will have the tonal effect that the bass strings will have a more brilliant sound , less mud, and the treble strings will have a fuller bass.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I had no idea Esh was making instruments again, weren't they shut down for awhile?



Yes they where in 2004, they've started producing again in 2007.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jan 10, 2010)

Those look interesting. I mean interesting in a conflicted, yay or nay, manner.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah love it or hate it..

I would love to play them but don't think they are for me, as said they look a bit fragile.


----------



## SD83 (Jan 10, 2010)

With a little change on the upper horn (thicker connection to the body, shortening the horn pointing backwards), I think they would look awesome, at least to me.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's seems really unlikely to me that you'd be able to intonate that thing properly. The low-B string saddle can't pull back much farther.


----------

